# has anyone heard of?



## LaDolceVita (4 May 2014)

Hey guys, 
Has anyone heard of a guy called Brian Mills? Says hes a horse trainer... been there done that etc... but no one on my yard has heard of him, so im dubious. 
Has anyone heard of him? had any dealings good/bad? 
I have a youngster I want to send off for breaking so need to make sure im making the right decision.  
Thank you in advance.


----------



## McCauley (7 May 2014)

Sorry No OP, i haven't heard of him personally.  Then again, they'll be loads and loads of 'horse trainers' out there in the North West i've never heard of, but may perhaps carry a good reputation locally to wherever they are based i guess.


----------



## fuzzle (8 May 2014)

No i not heard of him either, Johnathon Parrot is highly recommended in the cheshire area maybe worth looking at himxx


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (8 May 2014)

Just found a thread from 2007 - someone asking if he still dealing !!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?81985-Brian-Mills


and from that found this...

http://www.brianshorses.webspace.virginmedia.com/index.htm


----------



## LaDolceVita (8 May 2014)

Thank you for replies everyone  still looking into it but from by the sounds of it theres no good feedback!


----------



## ros2014 (29 October 2014)

LaDolceVita said:



			Thank you for replies everyone  still looking into it but from by the sounds of it theres no good feedback!
		
Click to expand...

Hi everyone! I know this thread is old, but I thought I'd chime in for anyone else looking.  I've known Brian for 15 years. He is excellent with young horses, very kind and patient. Your horse will want for nothing and will not come out of the backing process with mental scars or trust problems.  He is also a good teacher and is very good at explaining things. He has "been there, done that" and has trained some very good BSJA horses in the past. 

You can see some videos of his backing practices on his youtube channel: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Brianmills001/videos


----------

